# alternative to 9x20 4 bolt cross slide  mod



## ZipSnipe (Apr 12, 2013)

Sorry no pic but the explanation will be simple enough.

One day I was tightening the bolts on my compound when the the t-slot broke.
So I looked at it and realized a simple fix was to make longer t slot nuts.

So I milled 2 @1 1/4" long t- slot nuts and it solved that problem but what I really noticed was it made the compound more solid, took out the play I had before. So I killed two birds with one stone.

Cost ? free

I should also say that I milled the nuts so that there was just a couple of thousandth room in the slot so they fit a lil snug . Easy project and ya don't have to go through the 4 bolt modification. 

Not saying that the 4 bolt isn't a good mod and there is no doubt it makes the compound more solid, I just found that this was a surprisingly good fix for the problem.


----------

